

Was the startup girlfriend thread deleted? - coherentpony

If so, why?  It raises an interesting issue of work life balance in the startup climate.
======
benologist
Probably because it's lolcats for HN.

------
andrewcooke
yes - <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5815670>

------
mindcrime
It's too bad. Nobody wants HN to become Reddit or Slashdot, to be sure. But at
the same time, I think it could be argued that we're too stuffy around here
sometimes, and take ourselves way too seriously. Letting something in that's
silly and light-hearted, but that actually touches on an important touch,
seems like a good thing to me, as long as it isn't too often.

~~~
benologist
Funny pics attract people who come here for funny pics and spammers that want
that traffic.

Source: Digg then Reddit.

~~~
coherentpony
It was tech related. Posts about the protests in Turkey are also surfacing on
here and they are hardly tech related. They also appear on reddit.

Logic fail.

